# Corrado E-Code Harness How To....



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

I have a 93 SLC Rado.... I have the bosch relays required for the harness build.... I do have a how to from CCA, however the guy who made the thread gives instructions for a 3 relay build but used pics for an old 2 relay build.

Anyone have pics or diagrams with a 2 relay set up?:wave:

Thanx!


----------



## need4speed2345 (May 12, 2005)

im right there with you... ****ing tired of thinking i have things right and damn light burns out...


----------



## dennisgli (May 17, 2003)

2wenty2win said:


> Anyone have pics or diagrams with a 2 relay set up?


How's this - Relays: WHY AND HOW TO UPGRADE YOUR HEADLAMP CIRCUIT .


----------



## 2wenty2win (Jun 28, 2004)

Dennisgli... u are awesome.... I already have the relays... making the harness soon.... thanx for the info!:thumbup::beer:


----------

